
Lightsaber Dueling Is Now Recognized as a Competitive Sport in France - PhasmaFelis
http://time.com/5531786/lightsaber-dueling-sport-france/
======
PhasmaFelis
> _Blows only count if the fighters first point the tip of their saber behind
> them. That rule prevents the viper-like, tip-first quick forward strikes
> seen in fencing. Instead, the rule encourages swishier blows that are easier
> for audiences to see and enjoy, and which are more evocative of the duels in
> Star Wars._

I especially liked this bit.

------
masonic
“Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your
side, kid.”

